# For David Bowie's fans



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I just want to inform for those who may not know that VH1 (I'm located in Europe, so don't know if it's accurate for all continents) is currently paying tribute to David Bowie by playing many of his songs.

May you continue to rock on and boogie, David Bowie. Your songs will forever live on.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I love David Bowie's music. I heard this sad news yesterday. May he rest in peace.... David will be missed...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

It was indeed a shock to hear of his passing, Scary Monsters was one of my first ever records I bought when I first started working.


----------

